# [Réseau] À l'installation de Gentoo - (Résolu)

## Damiatux

Plop,

Lors de ma première installation de Gentoo, je rencontre un problème au niveau du réseau, lors de l'utilisation du CD d'installation minimal de Gentoo.

Un peu avant de me passer la main, le CD me dit que le réseau n'a pas été détecté automatiquement. Alors je suis la documentation, je fait un net-setup eth0, mais ça ne marche pas. Alors je liste les modules disponibles dans le dossier /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r7/kernel/drives/net/. Je choisi un module avec modprobe, mais il me envoie la main directment. Alors je me dis, ça doit être bon. J'envoie un ping sur le site de Google, mais ça ne marche pas. Mince. Je réessaye avec un autre modules, modprobe e1000e, par exemple, il patauge un peu pendant quelques secondes, et puis il s'arrête, sans me renvoyer la main.

Alors je demande votre aide pour m'aider à régler ce problème de réseau, qui pourtant, avec le même CD, marche très bien.

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Thu Feb 11, 2010 5:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

qu'as-tu comme carte réseau ?

Que donne lspci ?

et lspci -k ?

----------

## Damiatux

Je ne sais plus ce que j'ai comme carte réseau.

lspci donne ça (tapé à la main, pas facile et ça prend du temps) :

```
[...]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR424x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapteur (rev 01)
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Que comptes-tu configurer ? le réseau câblé ou le wifi ?

Si c'est le wifi, c'est souvent ath0, wlan0, ...

----------

## Damiatux

Le wifi sera plus pratique.

----------

## xaviermiller

alors, regarde la section du manuel concernant le wifi.

C'est un peu plus compliqué si tu as de l'encryption WPA au lieu de WEP.

----------

## Damiatux

Ouais mais je pense que pour l'installation de Gentoo, il serais mieux de prendre un filaire ? (j'en ai un juste à côté).

----------

## xaviermiller

ça serait plus facile, en effet  :Wink: 

----------

## Damiatux

Donc je fais comment pour régler le problème que j'ai avec modprobe ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Que donne "lspci -k" (j'insiste sur le -k) ? et éventuellement lsmod ?

Pas besoin de modprobe, c'est inutile, udev gère tout seul ce qu'il faut.

Vérifie aussi dans dmesg si par hasard ton réseau n'est pas plutôt eth1...

----------

## Damiatux

Lorsque que je mets lspci -k, j'ai droit à un lspci: invalid options -- k.

Pour lsmod, j'ai la flemme de tout réécrire, y a trop de choses... (oui, je suis un flemmard)

Sinon dans dmesg, je vois juste un Gigabits Ethernet [...] loaded.

----------

## xaviermiller

Sans infos précises, je ne peux pas aider...

----------

## sd44

sinon install ta gentoo a partir d'une knoppix, c'est plus simple et tu as un acces web en + pour la doc

----------

## Damiatux

Et comment je peux faire via Knoppix ?

----------

## xaviermiller

A peu près de la même manière, avec l'outil propre à Debian (Knoppix est basé sur Debian).

----------

## Damiatux

Ah. j'ai trouvé ce lien en cherchant un peu : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## xaviermiller

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> alors, regarde la section du manuel concernant le wifi.
> 
> C'est un peu plus compliqué si tu as de l'encryption WPA au lieu de WEP.

 

Salut,

J'ai mentionné le manuel depuis un bon moment... c'est la première chose à faire pour une installation : le lire  :Wink: 

----------

